# Dead-bolt Lock



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

We have a Outbak 25rss and this past weekend I noticed that when I lock the door with the dead-bolt lock from the outside i can not open the dead-bolt lock with the key from the outside.
Is this a fault in the dead-bolt lock or is it supposed to do this?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Were you using the right key for the right locK. You should be able to lock and unlock the door from the outside. The 25rss has two doors with two different locksets. Look at the keys and you will see different numbers on them. I removed the locksets and replaced them with keyed alike locksets, same key for both doors. James


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> Were you using the right key for the right locK. You should be able to lock and unlock the door from the outside. The 25rss has two doors with two different locksets. Look at the keys and you will see different numbers on them. I removed the locksets and replaced them with keyed alike locksets, same key for both doors. James


Yes I used the right key.
As I said before I can lock the dead-lock but can not unlock it from the outside.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can lock the dead bolt with the key from outside of the trailer, but you can't go right back and unlock the dead bolt from outside of the trailer?

Have you put a little white grease inside the lock?


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

An already documented problem. When you turn to lock, be sure to remove the key at 12 o'clock position instead of 9 o'clock. We discussed in an earlier post and the dangers of locking someone in with no way out.

Lock Discussion

EDIT: I just reread your issue, and your problem is not the same. (Actually, I am confused about what your problem is exactly) However it would do everyone good to read the thread.

C


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Compulynx said:


> An already documented problem. When you turn to lock, be sure to remove the key at 12 o'clock position instead of 9 o'clock. We discussed in an earlier post and the dangers of locking someone in with no way out.
> 
> Lock Discussion
> 
> ...


I am kind of confused as well. Did you mean that if it is locked from the INside, then you can't lock from the OUTside? If you are locking from the OUTside and then turning around immediately and trying to open from the OUTside with the same key, I am with Jim and think it may be a lubrication issue. Not too sure exactly.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> An already documented problem. When you turn to lock, be sure to remove the key at 12 o'clock position instead of 9 o'clock. We discussed in an earlier post and the dangers of locking someone in with no way out.
> 
> Lock Discussion
> 
> ...


I am kind of confused as well. Did you mean that if it is locked from the INside, then you can't lock from the OUTside? If you are locking from the OUTside and then turning around immediately and trying to open from the OUTside with the same key, I am with Jim and think it may be a lubrication issue. Not too sure exactly.
[/quote]

Now I am confusing myself. I meant "Did you mean that if it is locked from the INside, then you can't UNLOCK it from the OUTside? Sorry if I am just adding to my confusion.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I just had a problem with my deadbolt lock. We were locked in in the morning, yes locked in. So out through the emergency exit to open the door. still wouldn't open. So back in I go take the whole assembly apart and found the problem. There is a connecting link between the tumbler and the deadbolt slide. It's just a piece of rod bent at a 90 degree on both ends. There is a backing plate with two screws that hold the parts on place. In my instance the screws in the backing plate came loose and this enabled the rod to fall out of the slide (bolt part) and the bolt stayed in the out position. ( in the jam)

Hope this helps, swanny


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You can lock the dead bolt with the key from outside of the trailer, but you can't go right back and unlock the dead bolt from outside of the trailer?
> 
> Have you put a little white grease inside the lock?


Yes, this is the situation and the grease did the trick, we can now turn the lock all the way. Sorry, we should have thought to try that ourselves. Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

4CdnCampers said:


> You can lock the dead bolt with the key from outside of the trailer, but you can't go right back and unlock the dead bolt from outside of the trailer?
> 
> Have you put a little white grease inside the lock?


Yes, this is the situation and the grease did the trick, we can now turn the lock all the way. Sorry, we should have thought to try that ourselves. Thanks.








[/quote]

No problem....glad it was such an easy solution.


----------

